# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Не заходит на сайт mail.ru второй комп в сети!

## slimtim

Вчера после перезагрузки основного компа (от которого идет интернет), второй (зависимый) комп перестал заходить на mail.ru, заходит только если включить turbo в опере. остальные сайты всё норм. чё делатьИ:confused:
Сеть: 1й комп - две сетевухи, одна для сети, другая для модема, модем обычный, не роутер; 2й комп - зависимый, подключен к первому компу. первый комп всё нормально, заходит на mail.ru

----------


## mr.omon

Привет скорее всего тебе нужно Хост проверить на наличие "косых" ссылок : Так выглядит стандартный файл HOSTS Windows:
# (C) Корпорация Майкрософт (Microsoft Corp.), 1993-1999
#
# Это образец файла HOSTS, используемый Microsoft TCP/IP для Windows.
#
# Этот файл содержит сопоставления IP-адресов именам узлов.
# Каждый элемент должен располагаться в отдельной строке. IP-адрес должен
# находиться в первом столбце, за ним должно следовать соответствующее имя.
# IP-адрес и имя узла должны разделяться хотя бы одним пробелом.
#
# Кроме того, в некоторых строках могут быть вставлены комментарии
# (такие, как эта строка), они должны следовать за именем узла и отделяться
# от него символом '#'.
#
# Например:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # исходный сервер
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # узел клиента x

127.0.0.1   localhost


Так выглядит файл HOSTS Windows после вирусной атаки:
# (C) Корпорация Майкрософт (Microsoft Corp.), 1993-1999
#
# Это образец файла HOSTS, используемый Microsoft TCP/IP для Windows.
#
# Этот файл содержит сопоставления IP-адресов именам узлов.
# Каждый элемент должен располагаться в отдельной строке. IP-адрес должен
# находиться в первом столбце, за ним должно следовать соответствующее имя.
# IP-адрес и имя узла должны разделяться хотя бы одним пробелом.
#
# Кроме того, в некоторых строках могут быть вставлены комментарии
# (такие, как эта строка), они должны следовать за именем узла и отделяться
# от него символом '#'.
#
# Например:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # исходный сервер
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # узел клиента x

127.0.0.1   localhost
127.0.0.1 ftp.kasperskylab.ru
127.0.0.1 ids.kaspersky-labs.com
127.0.0.1 kaspersky.com
127.0.0.1 kaspersky-labs.com
127.0.0.1 liveupdate.symantec.com
127.0.0.1 liveupdate.symantecliveupdate.com
127.0.0.1 www.symantec.com
127.0.0.1 update.symantec.com
127.0.0.1 updates.symantec.com
127.0.0.1 updates1.kaspersky-labs.com
127.0.0.1 updates1.kaspersky-labs.com
127.0.0.1 updates2.kaspersky-labs.com
127.0.0.1 updates3.kaspersky-labs.com

И еще советую скачай Доктора Вэба - Курайт.. проверь... вроде должно работать...

----------


## Rodgelius

Проверьте все настройки, перезагрузите компьютер еще раз. Удалите оперу с ее турбо режимом, пользуйтесь Гугл-Хромом или Мозилой, выставьте ДНС  на маршрутизаторе 8.8.8.8 и 2.2.2.2

----------


## CaptainZolch

а еще почистите cookie на обоих компах

----------

